# Congratulations to all you Georgia gals and guys



## KillZone (Apr 29, 2012)

Seen we had a couple of Champions, few in the top 10 and others that did well, congrats to all that competed at the Ga. Pro/Am


----------



## Big John (Apr 29, 2012)

I 2nd that!!!


----------



## KillZone (Apr 30, 2012)

Bump


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 30, 2012)

Had a blast shooting this weekend. Shot really good til Sunday and then just got out of rhythm or something. But oh well. Great weekend. Glad to so many locals there and doing well. Congrats to you all!


----------



## GIBBS (May 1, 2012)

What was all the names of the ga shooters who finished  top 10 in there class? CONGRATS TO ALL WHO SHOT GOOD. I didnt get to go hope to make KY.


----------



## KillZone (May 1, 2012)

I'll check for ya, please don't be upset if I miss some names.


----------



## KillZone (May 1, 2012)

*Top 10 +*

Johnny Bobo 8th hunter
Andy Rouse 9th k45
Mitchell Irvin 1st k50 
Travis Lunsford 4th k50
Clay Ledbetter 5th k50
Daniel Baird 10th open c
R.E. Smith 4th senior masters
Lamar Pettit 5th senior masters
Jennifer Cannon 4th womens known
Kailey Johnston 5th womens pro
Corey Wright 1st youth boys 
Justin Hughes 12th k50
Hank Boatwright 12th semi pro
Keith Preston Sr 14th super senior
Charles Johnson 26th novice
these are the ones I know by name,  please post any others that I missed


----------



## DanielHunter (May 1, 2012)

*asa*

I was in 2nd the first day with 14 up and on sunday i hit 9 eights to finish even for the day which put me in 10th in open c


----------



## BowanaLee (May 1, 2012)

Melinda Hawk was 6th in womens hunter = 410


----------



## clayboy (May 1, 2012)

Travis Ballard 3rd open b Mr. Perry Hughes tied for 2nd but finished 3rd bonus ring count....congrats


----------



## GAarcher (May 1, 2012)

*Sosebee*

Richie Sosebee from Dahlonega finished 9th in Hunter.


----------



## frdstang90 (May 1, 2012)

Shirley McDonald 7th womens known.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 1, 2012)

DanielHunter said:


> I was in 2nd the first day with 14 up and on sunday i hit 9 eights to finish even for the day which put me in 10th in open c




I understand that too well. Did almost the same in Hunter class. Was 2nd at end of day one at 10 up and then couldn't hold a mark on Sunday to finish 3 down and fall to 8th. But I'm not disappointed. I shot well. And hats off to my group, 3 of us 4 were top 10 including myself and Richie, Sosebee. 

Looking forward to Kentucky, I've got a goal!


----------



## MathewsArcher (May 1, 2012)

I tied for third but got beat out by bonus rings. I had 15, the other guy had 16, so I finished 4th in Young Adult.

I shot 23 up for the weekend. 

And Leon Pittman finished 4th in Super Seniors. Justin Clark 18th in K45, Cody Clark 22nd in K45.


----------



## Hunter Thomas (May 1, 2012)

I shot 22 up in Open A and took 4th place!


----------



## solocam678 (May 1, 2012)

Congrats everyone! Good job!


----------



## oldgeez (May 1, 2012)

jc, i can't believe you left out evan clark..your own little bro.  he finished 5th in serior eagle.  i dug up some more:

jon cannon       18th unlimited
ansleigh wilke  1st youth girls
samuel smith    6th youth boys
gavin huff          12th youth boys
ben brown         3rd traditional
haven mccowan8th young adult
blake burger      9th semi pro
garrett abernethy 6th known 45
kenneth mckie    4th known 45
bill millican         5th limited
linda huff            8th senior women

there are more, but i tried to limit the finishers to top 20.  that ruled me out


----------



## ibowhunt (May 2, 2012)

Had a real good group to shoot with this weekend... We always had a good arrow to go off of!!! Like Johnny said 3 of the 4 in our group was top 10 in hunter!!! Congratulations to all GA shooters!!!


----------



## t8ter (May 2, 2012)

Sobe you did good.Better be careful typing in threes...Thell be calling you someone else!!!???Just think how good you'd done if you shot the arrow that was fletched backwards!!!LOL!!!
I think B Moon got into the top 10???


----------



## oldgeez (May 2, 2012)

richie, you lost so much weight i barely recognized you..way to go...139 lbs is tough to lose..you da man.


----------



## Tadder (May 2, 2012)

oldgeez said:


> jc, i can't believe you left out evan clark..your own little bro.  he finished 5th in serior eagle.  i dug up some more:
> 
> jon cannon       18th unlimited
> ansleigh wilke  1st youth girls
> ...



Mckenzie Smith 9th Eagle Trophy Congrats too all.


----------

